# Madaldal



## Seb_K

What does "madaldal" mean ... 

Is it something like "serious" or "sappy" ... Or am I wrong?

Thanks guys!


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hey Seb.  Actually, it means "talkative." So a person who doesn't stop talking or a person who likes to talk a lot is "madaldal."


----------



## Seb_K

Oo ... Salamat po!


----------

